
Test of HN to See If This Displays Unicode 1F801 (UpArrow) - watergatorman
This is supposed to be &quot;Upwards Arrow with small triangle arrowhead: 🠁
It enters ok, lets see if it HN allows this Unicode character.
======
bradknowles
On iOS, it’s a square with a question mark inside.

------
a3n
Android, Firefox: Nope. It's a grey rectangle, long side horizontal.

------
watergatorman
Yes, it displays correctly in HN. Now I can submit some content that best uses
UpArrow for synthesized attribute in AG. Thank you HN for supporting Unicode!

~~~
NonEUCitizen
You need to test on more browsers... try
[https://www.browserstack.com/](https://www.browserstack.com/)

------
PaulHoule
It looks messed up to me on my android tablet.

~~~
greenyoda
It also doesn't work on my Windows 7 machine.

Firefox displays a little rectangle with "01F801" in it, and Chrome displays
just an empty little rectangle. So it looks like the character doesn't appear
in all Unicode fonts. (My browsers display other Unicode characters in HN
comments OK, such as Chinese text.)

------
mindcrime
Chrome on Linux here, it looks fine.

~~~
mindcrime
Firefox on Linux now, looks fine here also.

------
rurban
Not on Android 9 Chrome 75

